# High Pitch Whistle Beep Sound Car Off Exterior



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So i painted my brake calipers todAY and all the other rusty components behind the wheel. Did the calipers silver with duplicolor and the other parts flat black rustoleum.

Anyhow i take my car to the back of my neighborhood with a bunch of empty spots space to paint and work. Jack the car up front driverside and take the wheel off..Clean components down and rinse. I start painting(kneeled down in front of wheel well) its probably been like 10 minutes since car was on, and all the sudden i start hearing this high pitch beeping/whistle sound like beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep just steady..i stand up thinking something around me was making the sound not my car. But as i stood up and backed away the sound got quieter. Stuck my head back in the wheel well and loud again coming from engine or something. Then after like 2 minutes straight it stopped. I finissh painting go to the back driver side. Get the wheel off and i start hearing the same thing again but quieter b/c its coming from the front of the car. What the **** could this be?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> So i painted my brake calipers todAY and all the other rusty components behind the wheel. Did the calipers silver with duplicolor and the other parts flat black rustoleum.
> 
> Anyhow i take my car to the back of my neighborhood with a bunch of empty spots space to paint and work. Jack the car up front driverside and take the wheel off..Clean components down and rinse. I start painting(kneeled down in front of wheel well) its probably been like 10 minutes since car was on, and all the sudden i start hearing this high pitch beeping/whistle sound like beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep just steady..i stand up thinking something around me was making the sound not my car. But as i stood up and backed away the sound got quieter. Stuck my head back in the wheel well and loud again coming from engine or something. Then after like 2 minutes straight it stopped. I finissh painting go to the back driver side. Get the wheel off and i start hearing the same thing again but quieter b/c its coming from the front of the car. What the **** could this be?


PI#1267 High Pitched Whine or Buzz Noise from Engine Compartment After Engine is Turned Off.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

what is that? what is it that causes it? i looked it up didnt find anything?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Mo!

Patsy is out tonight, but I'm here! Sounds like something that you may want to get checked out. Let us know if this is anything you'd like us to help you get looked into. 

Jonathan A. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruze956 (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont know Hutu have the beep too after turning car off. Sounds computer like beep. I read somewhere harbors normal and happens


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Whas HUTU? Yea i couldnt tell if its like a computer beep or maybe pressure air leaking..kinda sounds like a tea kettle..Sometimes i have a putting/stuttering idle and jumpyness shifting. Dont know if this could maybe have anything to do with it??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AC compressor. He gave you the software update number for it


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> AC compressor. He gave you the software update number for it


This, I went looking for the thread but AG wasn't my friend to help explain more. Its a solenoid in the A/C that should shut off after pump down not too long after you turn the car off. A/C usage like A/C and defrost will activate the compressor but it will not happen on that 1 trip to the dealer. *Tell the dealer to look it up by that* or you will be CCND'd *Customer Concern Not Duplicated* and sent on your way with a car wash since it's not almost below 30*F where you live.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank guys! i will let them know next time i bring it in! How much dealer charge for oil change? Im under 50% dont know if i should do it myself or have them do it and have them check all the other issues as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Thank guys! i will let them know next time i bring it in! How much dealer charge for oil change? Im under 50% dont know if i should do it myself or have them do it and have them check all the other issues as well.


All depends. One charges $28 for Dexos and another charges $39 for dexos and tire rotation. You would have to ask around if you can't get that info from their websites.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thats not too bad. Probably cost just as much to do it myself. Might as well bring it in. Is dexos considered synthetic right? Ive always had cars where i jsut use the cheapest oil change. I know i was told b.c of the turbo you have to use synthetic right? Is or dexos something different ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dexos is semi synthetic. I'll let XR explain how semi synthetic it is. If you have free changes then 25% OLM is when dealership will change it. Went through this on my moms truck. She sent me in with 33% and the dealership said $90 pre tax to do it before the 20% mark.


----------

